# Homelite tractors



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The first tractor I ever used was an old Bready built Homelite tractor my dad had. Here is a picture of one I found on the web.....

Homelite tractor 

It was a neat little tractor. 3 speed trans, B&S motor. Nice little tractor. Did a lot of mowing, and yard work with that old girl. Hope to one day find another one to fix up. Would be kinda fun to run it around the yard, just for old time sake.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Paul, no pictures are in the link.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My first lawn tractor was a Dyna Mark 8 hp 36 inch cut model that my father bought when I was about 12 years old. I was never so happy to see it since we had a huge yard that I had to cut with a push mower. He still has and uses that old tractor to this very day. It is pretty tired but still runs. Not bad for a 33 year old lawn tractor! He has a John Deere L100 now but still uses the old Dyna Mark.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Hey Paul, no pictures are in the link. *


Hmmmm works on my end. ???? hmmmmm.strange.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK lets see if this works........


<img src=http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/CharlesWise/Homelite600.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, looks like they will not you direct link to the page. Try this to see if it works for you all.......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Still dont work Paul:tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

hmm strange. If you copy and paste the link it works, but not clicking on it. strange.......


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you cut and past the link it works. I bet Tripod has a feature that prevents linking or something like that to keep their servers from being flooded with lookers. 

Anyhow, looks like it has a nice comfy seat!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That is a neat little tractor Paul. It somewhat resembles the Springfield 25" 4 Hp that was my first ride.

BTW: I tried using my tripod free account for that purpose once too and it did not work. I think I read somewhere in the fine print only paying members are allowed to direct link.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya it was a nice little tractor. The one in the picture is not mine, just one like it I found online. Mine was kinda a dark turquise color. Real nice. I did a lot of work with that old girl as a kid. It's last job was being used by me to put in new lawns for a builder I mowed lawns for. me and my dad rigged up a rear hydro lift for it, and made a few attachments for it. Used an old powersteering pump to run it, and all kunkyard parts to rig it up. Still have the attachments we made fit, one of these days I may adapt them to fit a sleave hitch. I would realy like to find another one one of these days. Not many out there though. Other than mine, I have seen that one on the web, and a local Tractor dealer was doing work on one a year or so ago, but the owner would not sell it. Thats it. But I keep my eye out for one, one of these days.


----------

